# The Mummy... 4???



## ewlyn (Dec 2, 2001)

Rumor has it that Stephen Sommers is working on a very top secret new project... and while he denies it has anything to do with the Mummy franchise... he has been talking a lot recently about how everyone is willing to do another movie if it's a new idea and better than the first 2... so... the Hollywood rumor mill has it that this secret project is actually the Mummy 4...

True or not, we'll have to wait and see.  But I really hope it is true!


----------



## kelsi (Dec 3, 2001)

Me too!  But I think he may want to wait to see the success of The Scorpion King.  Is he directing SK as well?  And I heard that Rachel Weisz didn't want to do any mroe Mummy's, so what's he gonna do about that?


----------



## ewlyn (Dec 3, 2001)

I don't know.  I think Cinescape online has something about it... seems he's been talking to Rachel and she's happy to do another one if it's brilliant and makes the original two look bad against it. *L*


----------



## Chilly (Dec 9, 2001)

*lol*

wait a minute............... a Mummy 3 is being made? why doesnt anyone tell me thse things? >sighs< man!!!!

and a possible mummy 4? wow i guess ill be doing some serious brendan fraser drooling!


----------



## kelsi (Dec 10, 2001)

I think by Mummy 4 we mean a sequel to Mummy Returns, and by Mummy 3 we mean the Scorpion King... No?


----------



## Chilly (Dec 10, 2001)

*lol*

i love ur avvy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is that u guys mean?


----------



## kelsi (Dec 10, 2001)

My avatar?!


----------



## Chilly (Dec 11, 2001)

*yeh*

its well cooooool  
i love it! rwminds me of the mummy!lol


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 4, 2003)

The Scorpion King is not Mummy 3 ...
It's just a spin-off too Mummy Returns.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 18, 2006)

The mummy titles:
-The mummy
-The mummy returns
-The mammy of the mummy
-The mammy of the mummy returns
-The mammy of the mummy returns again (and again)


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 18, 2006)

Did Mummy 3 come and go when I was between walls? And now there's Mummy 4? How did that happen and when?


----------



## scalem X (Aug 18, 2006)

It's all because of people considering "scorpion king" as "the mummy three"
so well now there's this rumour over a "fourth" mummy movie made.

and I'm just suggesting titles :
the mummy of the mummy returns again


----------



## Paperkut (Jul 1, 2008)

The mummy is the 1º mummy of , so far, the mummy triology.
The mummy returns( the mummy 2), have the story of the scorpion king (The Rock)
Scorpion king is a movie, which is really like the story of the mummy, is not a movie from the mummy, ever very people connect the Rock as scorpion king  in the movies as the same, which is not, but we can consederite that can be a movie appart of the mummy, like super hero movie from spider man.

The mummy 3 ( Tomb of the dragon emperor) is coming fall 2008, as it seems, will not be a EGIPTIAN MUMMY, what will desapoint, since imothep will not participate on the movie.
Alex O'connel is above 16 years now ( see the mummy 2), which take me understand that a capitle will start on mummy ( YES! PROBABLY WILL BE A MUMMY 4)
The movie seems to be cool, but a little sad that Imothep dont show up this time, maybe no longer, or maybe return (again).


----------



## Happy Joe (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting... added to the "need to see" list...

Enjoy!


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw a picture of the cast of 3 which looks interesting dont know if it will be any good. Looks like they've got a massive budget for it.

If it involves martial arts I suspect I'll give it a go!


----------



## Ross (Jul 2, 2008)

Heard they were going to do 5 all together.


----------



## Lith (Jul 6, 2008)

This one's going on the must-see list.  I don't care if it's bad- Brendan Fraser, Jet Li, ancient Chinese warriors- I want to see it!


----------



## Pyan (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's the trailer for *The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor*, released in the UK on August 8th....


Trailer


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw a trailer for this - can't say I was overly impressed.

I only watched the first one b/c of a special I saw about some of the special effects.  And really, not the best series of movies.

I'd prefer if Sommers would work on plugging the Van Helsing plot holes.


----------



## Lettuce (Aug 1, 2008)

There's news about the Mummy 4 here :

 The Mummy 4 - Sequel Plans | Movie Moron

Three is enough though. Especially if they're not going to be about Brendan Fraser any more.


----------

